# What's up with bastille?

## Jimini

Hey there,

I recently installed app-admin/bastille-3.0.9.-r1 on my Gentoo systems, but unfortunately this tool seems not to work at all:

```
/usr/sbin/bastille: Zeile 171: [: Too many arguments.

WARNING: /usr/bin/perl cannot find Perl module Tk.

         The above module(s) is/are required to correctly display 

         the Bastille User Interface.  If you are unable to find a

         pre-compiled module for your OS, they can be found at: 

           http://www.cpan.org/modules/01modules.index.html

         If you installed the modules in another installation of 

         perl besides the one listed in the error message, you may 

         override Bastille's search path by setting the 

         $CORRECT_PERL_PATH environment variable to the directory 

         that the desired perl binary is located in.
```

So I installed dev-perl/Tk-804.33.0, which led to the following errors:

```
/usr/sbin/bastille: Zeile 171: [: Too many arguments.

Can't use 'defined(%hash)' (Maybe you should just omit the defined()?) at /usr/lib/Bastille/HP_API.pm line 100.

Compilation failed in require at /usr/lib/Bastille/API.pm line 149.

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/lib/Bastille/API.pm line 149.

Compilation failed in require at /usr/sbin/InteractiveBastille line 204.
```

Upgrading to bastille-3.0.9-r2 does not change anything, as is seems.

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.3.3 (python 3.4.5-final-0, hardened/linux/amd64/no-multilib, gcc-4.9.4, glibc-2.23-r3, 4.8.17-hardened-r2 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.8.17-hardened-r2-x86_64-Intel-R-_Xeon-R-_CPU_E5-2680_v4_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.3

KiB Mem:     6116048 total,   2777804 free

KiB Swap:    6291452 total,   6291452 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Tue, 21 Mar 2017 20:45:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p48-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.26.1 p1.0) 2.26.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.22.3_rc4::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.12::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.7.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.3::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.23.2::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.26.1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.4::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.23-r3::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync10.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage/

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/gentoo/ ftp://de-mirror.org/gentoo/ rsync://de-mirror.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://gentoo.mneisen.org/ http://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ rsync://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ rsync://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="acl amd64 apache2 berkdb bindist bzip2 clamav cli cracklib crypt cxx dkim dovecot dri gdbm hardened iconv ipv6 justify managesieve modules mysql ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pax_kernel pcre php pie postfix readline sasl seccomp session sieve spamassassin sse sse2 ssl ssp symlink tcpd unicode urandom vhosts xattr xtpax zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu fbdev intel nouveau radeon radeonsi vesa dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

According to https://packages.gentoo.org/packages/app-admin/bastille, there's still activity in this project, but I am clueless what to do now.

Best, Jimini

[Moderator edit: changed [quote] tags to [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]

----------

## Syl20

AFAIK, Bastille isn't maintained anymore for several years. Did you try Lynis instead ?

----------

## Jimini

Syl20,

thank you for your helpful reply. Lynis looks like more than a nice replacement though :)

Best,

Jimini

----------

